#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  多久會來這個網站的次數

## Wolfang

想問問各位喜愛獸人藝術的大小獸：多久會來來這個網站？
不限定是在哪一個版面，只要有來看看就是。
﹙同一天不論上來幾次，都算作一次﹚

感謝各位，謝您隆恩啦^^

----------


## 契

真的要說的話
應該是能算每天都會來吧?

不過有例外
像是...

期中考前的4 5天可能不會上
我爸又把電腦鎖起來
天殺的 HINET 又掛掉了
臨時有事不在家
或是有計畫好的行程

除了以上之外 幾乎可以說是天天上吧

我承認我的很閒.......

----------


## Wolfy

我要抗議投票設計不公~~~(毆)
沒有考慮到一天上這個站2次
沒有考慮到一天上這個站3次
沒有考慮到一天上這個站4次
沒有考慮到一天上這個站5次以上的^^

----------


## NPfox

有沒有一整個下午都泡在這裡的選項...

(看著自己開到爆的視窗群組)

----------


## Sonic Adolph

> 有沒有一整個下午都泡在這裡的選項...
> 
> (看著自己開到爆的視窗群組)


(中……)
好痛……:P"

----------


## ocarina2112

> 我要抗議投票設計不公~~~(毆)
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站2次
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站3次
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站4次
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站5次以上的^^


我只想說...
怎麼沒有掛在上面一整天的選項~XD

----------


## 狼馬

來這 已經是一種習慣了 ^^"

----------


## MINE

雖然沒有當首頁(我首頁是奇摩YAHOO....)
不過每天打開KKMAN第一個上的就是這裡了

----------


## 白狼

當然是每天來囉，除了一些狀況如段考等...

----------


## Wolfang

> 我要抗議投票設計不公~~~(毆)
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站2次
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站3次
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站4次
> 沒有考慮到一天上這個站5次以上的^^


謝謝您的意見，
但是請等一下，我在下面的留言中已經說的很明白了



> ﹙同一天不論上來幾次，都算作一次﹚


如果說真要如  幼狼您所說的，那這個問卷調查恐怕會沒完沒了。
還有問題需要我回答嗎？別客氣喔！

----------


## HakuSunma

^_____^

----------


## 豹冰

我是...週末才會出現的啦...
不過通週五晚間就會現身....
因為小豹住外面= =~

----------


## 幻貓

我覺得野疆做得很好
所以就天天來啦~
愛死這裡囉~

----------


## 夜月之狼

天天掛著的笨狼~"~

不過真的只是(能)"掛" 晚自習害死了一群=3=

禮拜天有空哦~ 晚上可能會偷玩一下XD

不過如果功課掉落的話 就不能這樣哩><

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~幾乎可以說能上線的話都會在這裡逛~~~~~[等獸大們的流言並看看有沒有要回的= =+]
[天音:你變態阿= ="]
瘋虎:我喜歡你管我~
如果是假日和長假的話~~幾乎可以說開18H以上了= ="""[也常因此被爸媽罵=="]

----------


## 霸龍

我每天都會上吧～＿＿～
但都只有充當潛水員~~~~XD     (木亥 火暴)

----------


## 野狼1991

一開始是天天～
但後面因為國中＋考試＋補習＋ㄧ大推藉口（？）
所以就變成。。。不固定，視心情狀況而定 ＸＤ
重點是這幾天都窩在樂園了。。。ＸＤ

----------


## 嵐隱

> 一開始是天天～
> 但後面因為國中＋考試＋補習＋ㄧ大推藉口（？）
> 所以就變成。。。不固定，視心情狀況而定 ＸＤ
> 重點是這幾天都窩在樂園了。。。ＸＤ


嗯~
之前是天天來野疆~
不過...最近也是常跑樂園的說...

----------


## 满月狼嗥

幾乎是每一天啦。
自從找到這網頁就開始每天上，而且把他也給當成首頁了。
每一天開網就是他了，已習慣了。嚴重來講這裏已是我生命的一部分了（哇！ 太誇張了吧！）

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

幾乎每天...

大概都是早上20分鐘、晚上1個多小時，
如果是假日再多加1個小時的時間是待在狼版上=w="
(好啦，我承認我很閒囧)

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

幾乎每天....


一上線..必到這裡報到.....

愛樂園^^

----------


## Silarce

很少來
因為都在玩魔獸世界(炸)
提外話,為什麼新種族不是狼人阿!!!

----------


## 亞多士

我是書讀一下要休息時，
就順道來逛一下

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 想問問各位喜愛獸人藝術的大小獸：多久會來來這個網站？
> 不限定是在哪一個版面，只要有來看看就是。
> ﹙同一天不論上來幾次，都算作一次﹚
> 
> 感謝各位，謝您隆恩啦^^


不一定會去看 有時忙事不去看就這樣

----------


## 南田功二

早上有空一U一夜校嗎~(迷:怎麼不去打工呢)
因為還沒16ˊ口ˋ"不好找~(炸飛)
晚上10點多載上=ˇ=所以幾乎每天都上XD

----------


## 奈良

幾乎每天都來個5~6次XD"

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

其實也不能說是每天來吧
要是有重要考試
就幾天都不能碰電腦
真是段痛苦難熬的日子.......

----------


## onecrem

不固定...
因為我今天才來...= ="
看心情吧,嘿~
我是新手XD[毆]

----------


## 鵺影

隨心情而定~
心情好就上來逛逛,
心情不好就去睡覺以疏導情緒...

隨工作量而定~
工作量大的話(例如報告越來越多),
就比較沒時間上來...

(話雖這麼說,好像還是每天都會設法溜上來一下...  :onion_58:  )

----------


## 黑月影狼

幾乎都是天天來呀~
每天都會有一些新東西~
不想錯過一些有趣的文章

----------


## 狂．洛清

能上來的時候就一定上來啦,不過能上線的時間真是少啊~~><
上來的時間少的都只能看看而已...
一時的衝動就加入了會員呢><(第一次知道有這樣的網站呢~~很開心呢)
完全沒想到自己沒時間上來~~啊啊><

----------


## M.T.Don

有空就天天上來ˇ
沒空就大概2天上來一次^^"

----------


## godauuy

對獸的喜愛我是輸給人!!  :狐狸奸笑: 
雖然同學們不喜歡這種!! :狐狸哭:  
不過我還是很熱愛獸的!!  :狐狸心跳:

----------


## 歐里爾

> 對獸的喜愛我是輸給人!! 
> 雖然同學們不喜歡這種!! 
> 不過我還是很熱愛獸的!!


沒關係...(拍肩)
班上也是很少人喜歡...=~= /
但還是持續畫出不堪入目的圖...(是指畫的很差~)
來這裡就可以跟大家一起喜歡獸啦!!!
每天都上來一次...但時間很短....  :onion_65:

----------


## 逆

我只有周末才能用電腦  
不過我幾乎都是能上網的時間就會來這邊逛逛~~
目前還加入不久  請大家多多多指教阿^^

----------


## 小劍

每天上才是王道

----------


## Katsuya XII

家裡沒網路...所以會上來的時間不多
看看文章順便發個文發表感想就下線了
不過雖然我很沉默寡言...

*我的熱情絕對不會輸每天都會發文的人!!!*
*燃燒吧!!!小宇宙!!!*
 :onion_18:

----------


## 拓狼

最近才發現到這個論壇...
看到一張張獸畫...
內心對獸人的壓抑整個爆發出來!!
現在只要一開電腦...就會掛在這-0-

----------


## 疾‧阿爾俊特

每天都會上來看嘍..XD
不過..多半是在晚上的時候..  :狐狸奸笑: ..

----------


## 千千龍

剛發現這塊樂土
不多來捧場怎麼行>"<

不過敝龍潛水多年
忘記怎樣在這種地方結交朋友= =
如果有任何建議煩請告知

謝謝  :onion_26:

----------


## windta

看有什麼新話題就來了。(汗)

總之就是比較冷僻的一隻。

----------


## 银狼之吻

下周起大概有很長時間不能上了吧……很希望能一天都挂著，但還要做作業……這些天本笨狼天天上……

----------


## 月影之虎

幾乎每天了早上~晚上吧!!!!!
因為可以學到
許多東西耶
覺得這個站大好>_<
不過開學就不能了
因為要討厭的模考

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

只要在電腦桌前

網頁就會有"狼之樂園" 

我真的是太閒啦XDDDD

----------


## 巴特

被父母限制中....

真的很麻煩~~
當然啦 一有空就是把上狼版的事擺第一[狼王萬歲

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我每天都會來，而且每天都會回文！大概是因為我來了沒多久，而且我想快些進級，所以我每天都會來。

----------


## wingwolf

只要能上網，我一定會來樂園。
但是前提條件是能上網……我很難上到一次網啊！（家裏沒上網）
現在放假了，肯定天天來！

----------


## tsuki.白

平時的話只能周末上來（住宿生的悲哀啊...

但如果能上網的話我也一定會來

放假後大概就可以天天上了XD

----------


## xu430030

假期是每天啦。。
開學後就不確定了。。

----------


## 小V狼

> 假期是每天啦。。
> 開學後就不確定了。。


嗷嗚~~   ( 笑 )
沒錯,自從小V狼加入後就是每天....
可是現在是暑假,每天來OK的
但是到了開學後就不知了(課業等等壓力吧)

但是發現最近自己異常狂用電腦
而且都上"狼之樂園"
只可以說--"狼之樂園"太吸引小V狼...

----------


## 北極狼

幾乎每天,除非是有重要事做,但也被父母限制...每天只有半小時可以回狼版。  :狐狸哭:  
但無論何時,小獸也想着狼版,因為狼版就是我的家~狼王萬歲~~~  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## BALTO

當然是每天嚕XD

反正閒著也是閒著....

所以就到這裡浪費時間嚕XD(打爛)

----------


## 幻

每天+1
來這裡逛逛已成為習慣了
有事沒事都會上來看看(?

----------


## 雪之龍

我選擇:不固定，視心情狀況而定
因為有時候感覺蠻忙的...
所以會沒有時間來使用電腦...
有時可能會天天上網...有時可能間隔個一個星期都不上網...
所以應該是看心情的問題吧...

----------


## 阿翔

以上皆非+1~

因為翔通常是在星期一至五上線，
星期六、日有可能會不上線的，
所以…
以上皆非~

----------


## 柯魯

每天都會想要來
好像已經來上癮了
一天沒來就覺得好像有什麼事情忘了做

只要有時間開電腦的話一定會進來逛逛

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

每天都會來一兩次 有時兩天來一次
也許吧

----------


## 可拉

因為現在是暑假

加上我的魔獸不知道位什麼不能玩了(抱頭)

所以幾乎每天網頁都開著= ="

----------


## 蒼心

當然是天天上來啦~

這裡是我第二個家(心靈的住所)

這裡是一個適合長久居住和交友的樂園~

----------


## sanyo

貌似我一打開Firefox就立刻打開書簽找狼版？（巴

來這已經變成一種習慣了，只有在封電腦的時候才不會上來

----------


## lan

我是沒有很固定啦..因為我的電腦很容

易當機~所以就有時候不上來了!但是

我會常常來這個網站看看.因為這裡是

我的最愛..當我心情好我會來看.心情

不好也會來看就是了!!~!

----------


## 獠也

幾乎每天吧.....
如果不忙的話......
狼網每天都會多很多東西可看呢~

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

有用電腦就上

((因為雞皮太愛~~~狼版了

汪~~

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

幾乎每天+1

除了一些意外狀況以外

幾乎每天都來...
尤其是收到回文通知時~~~
曾經有firefox開過44個分頁的紀錄
因為這裡太棒了~~~

----------


## d52075625

剛加入不久...

以後幾乎每天都會上來看吧(大概會花3~6個小時左右翻文吧)
難得找到這麼多同樣愛好的當然要每天嚕~

不過應該沒有獸會像我一樣 每天都在暴肝時間看這個吧
夜行性的><

----------


## koweki

幾乎每天啦

電腦開了

晃著晃著

就到這裡了

----------


## 影佐．限

> 恩~~~幾乎可以說能上線的話都會在這裡逛~~~~~[等獸大們的留言並看看有沒有要回的= =+]
> [天音:你變態阿= ="]
> 瘋虎:我喜歡你管我~
> 如果是假日和長假的話~~幾乎可以說開18H以上了= ="""[也常因此被爸媽罵=="]


跟我一樣XD
我選以上皆非因為我是"能上就上"呢~而且狀況跟瘋虎大一樣XD(是指等留言不是掛十八小時=口=)

----------


## 拉魯

小犬了話 大致上就是兩三天逛一次 看看最近有沒有什麼新文

看看有沒有已經回了文之後樓主又回了文之類的文

大致上是這樣吧

----------


## 亞德爾

2天已內 沒辦法玩的腦的時間有限
繪常常來是因為期待自的發的文章有人回
可是10次有8次是落空的  :jcdragon-QQ:  
所以我要努力學畫 畫出會吸引別的的畫作  :jcdragon-pray:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

幾乎每天都會上狼版說，好像已經變成一種習慣了ˊˊ

來看自己發的文有沒有回，和看看有啥新文章~

----------


## 許狼中將

像假日或沒有大考的日子，只要一有時間中將基本上都會來樂園看看！
反正每天都會有新的文啊！

----------


## V仔

其實要看心情阿ˊ口ˋ
其實最主要是自己發表過的言，希望別人來回覆~
不知道為什麼我都會這樣XD

有時候看到自己發言，卻沒人反應，那樣心情多多少少會低落的說~
所以還是希望別人回應吧XD

----------


## 羽翔

除了特定日子(不在家的時候或是考試時)其他時間都會上狼版
假日得話很長一段時間都在這裡和無名=W=
反正都已經成了一個習慣了嘛~

----------


## 山風

有時候天天上,有時候好幾週才來看一次,真的是看心情...囧"

每次隔週看都有好多文XD"

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

之前是偶爾上來看看

現在在幾乎每天都會上

有空就上來看看

有時候 還會不知不覺點進來狼版

這是中毒了嗎?

----------


## 聖夜x狼嚎

有沒有一開機就掛在這裡的選項啊XDD?
如果有的話...我會選這個XD(((你太閒了

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我目前因為學校住宿

所以六日才有空來

畢業後一定每天來

----------


## 咩

我幾乎天天都匯來，只要在家有空我就會來，

只是上線時間長短的問題，如果比較有閒暇時間我就會來比較久，

比較忙的話我可能來大致上看一下有無更動而已。

最近基測結束所以比較有空上線再逛，不然以前都只能走馬看花

一下就得趕快回去看書了。

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我是星期六、日才上來
平常日電腦被爸媽鎖死根本開不起來
只有星期六、日能光明正大的玩
真希望能趕快解嚴

----------


## 痕‧風狼

當然要每天上啊~~
大家好 我是剛來沒幾天的 痕><
自從知道這個網站後就每天上了啦~
除非真的媒控啦=口=
我有用電腦就依定會掛著狼版~~~

----------


## 路過的狗

天天來呢~

一早就會上狼版,來看一下

看看有沒有 有趣的文章和新獸拜訪之類的

----------


## 岡日森格

幾乎是閒閒沒事就會來看一下
看小說更新了沒

----------


## 嵐霖

上面都不是我要的答案@@
我是天天來 不管是工作日還是假日..全年無休啊XD
好啦...還是有~比方說電話費沒繳啊~
或是考試被八了等等
這是不穩定因素~所以不算數拉XD

----------


## 狂風狼

本狼因為課業的限制，只能在有空閒的時候上，非常不固定，

但一有機會，就會上。真希望每天都有空上來瞧瞧。

----------


## 銀牙_新

幾乎天天都來耶,除了有時候出遠門
不過只要有上網就會來~
常常掛在狼版上呀~
不過因為是暑假比較閒,開學就不知道了(我想還是差不多吧......)

----------


## 幻狼

每天都會在這裡的,

電腦幾乎不會off的

上網一定會故意開一個分頁上獸網的．

總之很少離開這裡～

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

不固定

有的時候忙就會忘了來

有的時候覺得無聊

就會每過幾分鐘幾十分鐘來一次

所以也算是看心情而定的吧

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我現在幾乎天天都在這個論壇

有時候沒有

要看心情好不好~

或是有沒有時間了ˊˋ

----------


## 幻月狼仙

> 有沒有一整個下午都泡在這裡的選項...
> 
> (看著自己開到爆的視窗群組)


  :狐狸爽到:  真棒的選項ㄚ

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

有沒有幾乎掛整天的

雖然說都待在聊天室  ...(?

----------


## 暗影之牙

整天泡在這上面的選項勒~(敲碗

雖然說是因為暑假啦...

開學後就變成一週只能上來兩、三次吧

電腦開著狼板就永遠在工作列中XD

不過在聊天室比較活躍就是了

論壇幾乎不發文(掩面

----------


## 極東馴龍者

不固定，視心情狀況而定
有時因為太忙= =
有空就來看一看 
或更新圖片
大部分都是登入後掛著..
畫畫~~

----------


## 炎狩

我幾乎是每天登陸來看一下狼版之後就掛著一整天了......
 :jcdragon-shy2:

----------


## Veritas

幾乎每天耶
話說這文章好老
點下去還飄灰塵
每天坐公車回家必逛
有時也泡整晚

----------

